# BSR Mini Foam Tires



## raceforever (Nov 2, 2003)

BSR Mini Tires now available in two different packs. All silver pack which is ideal for dirt racing and the Mini T Packs that are purple fronts and white rears great for carpet racing. Both are priced for $34.99


----------

